# My Best Ever Cruise



## Lon (Mar 18, 2018)

Actually it was a sailing trip and not a cruise. I have done many big ship cruises but this was a two week sailing trip on a 90 foot twin masted schooner from one end of the TONGA chain of islands to the other carrying nine passengers and a crew of five. I was 60 years old and had been retired for five years.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 18, 2018)

That looks like fun Lon.I think I would like that. We went on a cruise to Alaska a few years back and the hubby and I were not impressed. Ports were so commercialized, crowded and over priced. Food was good but all we did was eat and get bloated. Our own fault of course.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 18, 2018)

Great picture, Lon and looks like a lot of fun!


----------

